# General > Recommendations >  ***Amanda's Florist***

## YummyMummy

I have had the most beautiful birthday flowers from Amanda's Florist. Absolutely amazing - deep red lillies, white lillies, lots of lovely greenery and some sparkle. Gorgeous wrapping.

My husband said he witnessed a true artist when the bouquet was made up to order while he was in the shop yesterday!

It is no wonder Amanda has a place at the Chelsea Flower Show next year - well deserved.

Will try to add a pic in a wee while.

----------


## shamrock2007

Received a fantastic flower arangement from Amanda's 2wks ago & its still sitting in the shop like new!  She always makes a fantastic job. Heart & Sole in every piece made

----------

